# Projector Question



## frankdavid (Jul 20, 2013)

*A PROJECTOR cabled with iMac 27" - a creative way for a quick Home Theater with quality in sound and picture?*

Greetings from Scandinavia,

I surprised myself by REPLACING my huge hifi towers of expensive amps etc etc costing around 9000 USD with 'a tiny minimalistic' 500 bucks sound-miracle fitting into my pocket: The revolutionary american mini digital amp: NuForce DDA-100 comes from extremely gifted and creative innovators in California. 

I did not use the quick and practical USB connecting option. There is a positive flexibility for four ( 4 ) different digital devices and you can connect them four ways so I choose to connected the NuForce DDA with a high quality swedish SUPRA optical cable from my iMac 27" :s digital out ( which IS the same as the headphone jack :nerd: ). Then I connected the DDA with pair of - and like NUFORCE quite revolutionary - supreme quality, but afordable AMPHION Ion+ speakers: 

*The brilliant sound took my breath away*

This for me absolutely revolutionary new sound is in every detail - in all ways - so much, much better than my professional hifi studio gears during 25 years!

http://www.amphion.fi/en/home/amphion-combinations/


NOW I just built a good white screen and will pretty soon start to look for a PROCECTOR with full HD, naturally Blue ray or if possible even better resolution - this part is still completely new to me :bigsmile: 

So, I have a question - important for me just now - if you feel like sharing your own opinions or viewpoints about QUALITY PROJECTORS - not so expensive and preferable smaller in size: 

YOUR PERSONAL VIEWPOINT and your own suggestion concerning a high quality PROJECTOR for a 3000 mm=10' white screen with 12.5' distance from the white screen to the place for the projector. I might soon follow your personal opinion concerning projector model - AND ESPECIALLY HOW TO CONNECT and cable the iMac 27" to the video projector.


IN SUMMARY: I have the following - click on the LINKS:


1 )For playing videos: I hope it is possible to drive/play videos to a projector from iMac27" ( 2012 ) For technical spec. SEE for example this LINK: http://www.apple.com/imac/

2 )Amplifier is my NUFORCE DDA-100 See the following LINK: https://www.nuforce.com/index.php?option=com_k2&view=item&layout=item&id=306&Itemid=370/index.php

3 )Speakers are my AMPHION IOS+ ( in a possible number needed or prefered ) See this LINK: http://www.amphion.fi/en/home/


QUESTION: Starting with an iMac 27" and a NuForce DDA ( connected in my case with Amphion Ion+ speakers) - can you CONNECT them with a PROJECTOR of your suggestion - and can you also describe *how to 'quality CABLE' the iMac 27" with the video projector ?*


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Post moved to the Projector forum.


----------

